# Brassen



## Fischers Fritz (27. Juni 2005)

Hi,
ich hab's bald ma auf Brassen abgesehen mit der Matchrute.
Ich angele in einem langsam fliesendem Fluss.
Welche Pose würdet ihr mir empfehlen?;+ 
Ich gehe auf grund, aber vielleicht soll ich es noch an der Oberfläche versuchen, oder?

Muss ich noch etwas beachten(ausser Anfüttern)?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Du müsstest nur beachten dass du dir eine Stelle suchst an die die Strömung nicht ran kommt. Sonst treibt deine Pose ständig ab. Brassen lieben ruhige Stellen. Also mehr an geschützen Ecken angeln und wenn es geht das futter ein wenig beschweren. Das kannst du mit Erde, Angellehm und ein wenig Kies im Futter. Wenn du Erde ins Futter gibts nimm am besten die feine Maulwurfshügelerde. Nicht zu viel Erde ins Futter geben. Es muss mehr Futtermischung als Erde im Futter sein. Dann kannst du das Futter noch mit Castern, lebenden Maden, Mais usw aufpeppen damit die Brassen am Platz bleiben. Bei der Montage musst du beachten dass ein blei etwa 1cm über Grund schwebt oder sogar leicht auf Grund liegt damit dein Köder auch in Reichweite von dem Brassen ist(wegen der leichten Strömung). Denn brassen liebn es wenn der Köder an einem Ort bleibt und nicht herumflattert. Bei der Pose kommt es darauf an welche Strömungsverhältnisse deine Stelle nun aufweißt. Wenn die Strömung leicht an deine Angelstelle drückt empfehle ich dir die sogenannten Avon-Posen. Dass sind leicht bauchige feststellposen. Ich denke du weißt was das für welche sind. Wenn deine Angelstelle absolut Strömungfrei ist dann kannst du einen schmalen Waggler oder eben auch eine Feststellpose nehmen die so ähnlich ausieht wie ein Waggler und sehr schmal ist. Ich würde NIE an der Oberfläche auf Brassen angeln. Nicht einmal wenn man sie an der Oberfläche sieht. Ich habe es schon mal probiert und es hat immer nicht geklappt. Habe auch von anderen gehört das es nicht klappt. Also wenn du den Grund als Tiefe nimmst dann machst du nie etwas verkehrt wenn es um Brassen geht


----------



## plattform7 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Kann mich dem Vorredner nur anschließen!

Nie an der Oberfläche! Ich angele immer mit dem Köder auf dem Grund aufliegend. Die Brassen mögen keine beweglichen Köder!


----------



## Ultimate (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Das Brassen keine beweglichen Köder mögen das glaube ich nicht - Man fängt im Rhein zum Beispiel oftmals mehr Brassen wenn der Futterkorb mit dem Köder rollt - Habt ihr noch nichts vom Brassenspinnen gehört? Da wird mit einer Pose der Köder knapp und langsam am Grund gezogen. 
Wenn man mit Schwimmer fischt muss es nicht heißen das man an der Oberfläche fischt.
Ich würde mit einer Schleuder oder von Hand anfüttern je nach Entfernung und vorallem viel Lebendköder ins Wasser befördern.
Dann würde ich mit einem Waggler fischen eventuell leicht verzögert.

 |wavey:  |wavey:  #h  #h


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Ok, dass waren ja schon allerhand Ratschläge von euch, Danke dafür erstma.
Jetzt noch soll der Köder auf Grund aufliegen oder soll er kurz vorm Grund sein?


----------



## Kangoo (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Hallo !!!

Ich würde nicht mit Pose angeln. Angel so leicht als möglich mit der Feederrute auf Grund. Ich habe damit bessere Erfolge als mit Pose. Mein Gewässer ist die warnow, ebenfalls langsamfließend.

Gruß Kangoo


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Lass ihn auf Grund liegen. Es währe aber auch nicht schlimm wenn die Strömung ihn ein paar millimeter hochdrückt. Dass wirst du kaum verhindern können wenn Strömung herrscht. Wenn du ihn mit ner Pose kurz über Grund anbieten willst würde die Strömung die Schnur leicht fassen klnnen und ihn einige Zentimeter hochdrücken. Zum Beispiel wenn du ihn auf 5cm über Grund einstellen würdest würde die Strömung ihn auf etwa 8cm hochdrücken. Dann brassen Adeh denn dann angelst du an ihnen vorbei. Also lass ruich mal 10cm Vorfach auf Grund liegen und somit auch den Köder


----------



## Masterfischer (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Hallo,
also ich würds mit ner Futtermischung, 10g Futterkorb(keinen spez. nimm ein ganz einfachen ) und nen 12 Haken mit ner made probieren. Als Futtermischung kanste nen Feederer-mix[(Lorpio)(1,9Kg 4,95€*)] und ne Spezialmischung für Brassen[(Top Secret)(1Kg 2,95€*)] nehmen.
Mfg Masterfischer
*= Preise bei meinem Händler


----------



## Fabian89 (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

also ich würds mit pose und überspannen versuchen. d.h.: die bebleiung auf einem punkt kurz vor dem vorfach anbringen. das blei und das ganze vorfach aufliegen lassen. abundzu kannste das blei dann etwas anheben, sodass die pose n stück weiter wandert.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Angelt ihr alle mit Pose auf Brassen oder auch mit Feederrute?


----------



## Ultimate (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Eigendlich fische ich lieber mit der Feederrute auf Brassen sonst aber auch gerne mit der Stippe oder der Match


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Was für ein Futter benutzt ihr?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Angelt ihr alle mit Pose auf Brassen oder auch mit Feederrute?


 
Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Matchfischer. Das Matchangeln ist eine meiner Lieblingsangelmethoden und die letzten 3 Angeln war ich nur mit der Matchrute los. Bis auf den letzten Sonntag immer hervorragend gefangen die letzten male.:m Hier mal nur einige Bilder von den letzten Malen um dich anzuspornen.:m Benutze eine Futtermischung von Sensas die für alle Friedfische geeignet ist. Dazu gebe ich noch Zwiebackmehl, Maismehl und Maden.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28938

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28939

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28940

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=28507


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Warum benutzt du kein Futter speziel für Brassen?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Brauche ich nicht. Denkst du da beißen dann nur brassen an? Nee ich habe auch schn oft auf Brassenfutter Plötzen,Ukelei und andere fische gefangen. Genauso habe ichauf dem Karpfenfutter schon mehr Brassen gehabt als Karpfen. Also ich finde es Schwachsinn irgendein Spezialfutter zu verwenden. Ich kaufe mir einfach normales Friedfischfutter und mixe dazu was ich drinne haben möchte. Ist auch billiger. Und du siehst ja an den ´Bildern dass es klappt.


----------



## jay (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Also ich als Kopfrutenangler bin ja mehr oder weniger auf Bleie (Brassen) spezialisiert .
Zum Futter wenn es kein Wettkanmpfangeln ist kannst dui auch Semmelmehl vermicht mit Maismehl reinwerfen Bleie kommen nach allen hauptsache viel .

Große Blei stehen in der stärkeren Strömung , hinter der Kante .
Große Blei wirst du hauptsächlich mit großen Ködern (wurm) die unbewegt am Grund liegen fangen .
Kleinere (bis 1 kilo) beissen ganz gerne auf bewegte köder (made,mais).

Massenfänge sind definitiv keine Seltenheit : bei unseren Hegefischen sind 30kg in drei Stunden für viele Normal , allerdings mit der Kopfrute .
An der Leichten Matchrute machen Blei aber definitiv auch viel Spaß


----------



## pond (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

hi
komme gerade vom aalangeln 4st.;-)
und 7 brassen wieder zurück gesetzt  ca 40-50 cm groß

alle auf tauwurm
an der elbe bei over
grüße aus hamburg


----------



## Fischers Fritz (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

@Karpfenchamp Da hast du recht das es billiger ist.

Welche Posenmodele verwendet ihr?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Ich setzte im Stillwasser fast immer auf Waggler bis 4g an der Matchrute. In der Strömung dann wiegesagt Avon-Posen oder machmal auch andere Bauchige Formen


----------



## Fischers Fritz (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Gibt es eigentlich auch speziele Posen nur für Brassen?
Und wo stehen die Brassen eigentlich?


----------



## Aalvater (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Hallo Fischers Fritze, ich habe am Samstag in der Lippe 9250 g(ca.25St.) Brassen gefangen(und noch einige in der Rosen am Rand verloren) .
Ich schwöre auf Top Secret Brassen Spezial 1/9(0,5kg)+ 2/9(1kg)Match spezial für Fliessgewässer 6/9 (3kg)Paniermehl + 2 Dosen Mais + reichlich Maden und wenn Du hast, ein paar Caster. Ein paar Bälle anfüttern und dann mit Futterkorb.
14er Haken.:m :m :m 
Petri
G Lars


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Es wird sicher auch Posen für Brassen geben aber ich finde dass es auch die normalen Waggler super tuen. Die Brassen stehen meistens an ruhigen Orten die nicht so von der Strömung erfasst werden. Meistens kann man da dann an der Strömungkante fischen.


----------



## DerStipper (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

miiiiiip KC das ist nur halb richtig. Bei uns gillt auf Brassen nur eins raus raus und nochmals raus. Deshalb fange ich mit der Feeder mehr als mit der Kopfrute. Nur die Minnis sitzen am Rand der Rest sitzt überwiegend in der Fahrrinne bzw. an der Kante zur Fahrrine oder am Pferdeweg. Sowas haben viele aufgestaute Flüsse


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Kann mich Stipper nur anschliessen. Kindergarten im langsamen Wasser, Klötzer ab 4Pfd in der harten Strömung auf Madenbündel (Beifang beim Barbenfischen). Habe noch nie so grosse Brassen gefangen wie im Moment in der Fahrrinne bzw. deren Nähe.


----------



## DerStipper (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Naja bei uns an der Fahrinne sind auch keine riesen aber 5-6Pfünder sind schon mal drinne. Größere haben wir aber auch sind aber eher selten und die sind auch meist einzelgänger


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Da wo ich zur Zeit auf Brasse angle da gibts keine Fahrrine. Also suche ich mir immer Stellen wo es ruhig ist


----------



## DerStipper (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

ist es nen Fließgewässer?


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Denke mal wir dürfen (auch wenn sie zweistellig werden) ruhig von Grossbrassen reden wenn es über 4Pfd geht oder ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> ist es nen Fließgewässer?


 
ja aber nicht die Elbe.


----------



## DerStipper (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

dann such dir ne Stelle mit sehr sehr starker Strömung und dann Feeder und eine Rute auf Karpfen mit Frolic Frolic deswegen weil auch Großbrassen sich doch sehr für diesen Köder interresieren.

@MG
natürlich können wir dann auch schon von welchen reden.


----------



## Mirek (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Welche Pose Du benutzen solltest hängt vom Köder ab.
Großer Köder - dickere Antenne
Ausserdem sollte eine Brassenpose Hebebisse deutlich anzeigen. Also die Antenne nicht zu kurz sein.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Suchen die Brassen auch Hindernise wie Seerosen auf?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Eigentlich suchen die die Hindernisse auch auf. Ich denke mal dass du am besten wenn es sehr heiß ist an den Seerosen angelst. Denn dann ist dort Schatten und damit ist es dort Kühler. Aber du musst nich zwingend an solchen Hindernissen angeln


----------



## JonasH (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Also hier im Kanal (Sehr, sehr leichte strömung durch schiffe und Schleusen) fahren die Brassen voll auf bewegte köder ab! Bzw kommt ein biss oft bei einem "strömuingswechsel" also halt wenn eine schleuse öffnet/schließt dann wechselt die Strömungsrichtung und zwischen dem Wechsel bleibt die Pose 10 Sekunden - 2 Minuten mal ruhig stehen und wenn sie dann wieder lostreibt kommt oft der Biss also ruhig mal über Grund fischen und einfach immer über den Futterplatz treiben lassen!


----------



## Litty1978 (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Also meine Beobachtung ist das Brassen häufig sehr gerne an Stellen mit viel Schilf oder Seerosen stehen. Optimal ist auch an größeren Seen oder flussartigen Erweiterungen , wenn der Wind auf den Angelplatz zugerichtet steht, da waren meine Ergebnisse meist am besten. Morgens und Abends stehe ich gerne flach und am Tage eher so auf 4-6 Meter.
Petri euer Pierre!


----------



## relied02 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

hallo erstmal

ich hab mir vor 2 wochen auch ne neue feederrute zugelegt und es gestern das erste mal auf brassen versucht. hab nen 14er haken mit madenbündel und normales brassenfutter von meinem angelladen des vertrauens  verwendet. nach 2,3 rotaugenbissen war es auch schon so weit, die erste 30cm brasse konnte sicher gelandet werden  (was mich nur gestört hat war der fischegelabdruck am kiemendeckel  ). ca 10 min später gabs auch schon den 2. biss, jedoch löste sich der haken sehr schnell. das gleiche problem hab ich noch bei späteren bissen vermehrt gehabt und mache mir jetzt gedanken, wie ich die brassen am besten sicher ans ufer hole. soll ich sofort leicht anschlagen, wenn die rutenspitze den biss meldet, kurz warten oder gar nicht anschlagen und einholen???????
mein weiteres problem war, dass ich die brassen nie lange halten konnte, vmtl. weil sich das futter bei mir im futterrkorb (30g, weil ich aufgrund sehr flachem wassers weit raus muss) nicht wirklich gut gelöscht hat. oft klebte noch über die hälfte im korb, nachdem ich die rute eingeholt habe. was kann ich dagegen machen??????
und eine letzte frage brennt mir noch auf der zunge: lohnen sich die diversen geruchsstoffzusatzstoffe beim brassenangeln, wenn ja, welcher geschmacksstoff ist der beste?!?!?!?!

#c#c#c


----------



## JonasH (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

@ relied also das mit dem haken der Fische ... vllt. hat dein HAken sich sehr schnell abgenutzt?!? hast du den noch? dann vergleich ihn einfach mal mit einem anderen der selben Sorte!
Damit es sich schneller auflöst habe ich bei mir oft einfach einbisschen mehr Paniermehl dazugetan so als wenn du beim Posenfischen als "wolke" anfüttern wilslt, du halt nciht ganz so extrem! Musst du halt auch noch ein bisschen experimentieren!
MIt dem Anschlag weiß ich nciht warum du was ändern willst wenn du dch kontakt hattest?!?!
Lockstoff weiß ich nicht da cih keinen benutze!


----------



## relied02 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

ja ich hatte mir den haken genauer angeguckt, aber kein unterschied zu anderen festgestellt, habs auch mal mit nem 12er versucht, jedoch hat da kein fisch mehr angebissen^^


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*



> lohnen sich die diversen geruchsstoffzusatzstoffe beim brassenangeln, wenn ja, welcher geschmacksstoff ist der beste?!?!?!?!


Spezielle im Angelladen zu kaufende Geschmacksstoffe benutze ich, bis auf Melasse, weniger. Allerdings muss Mamas Küche schon mal herhalten, wenn ich im Sommer Vanille-zucker/aroma einsetze.


----------



## relied02 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

wollt heute mal paniermehl dazumischen, aber der typ von meinem nächsten angelladen meinte, dass das eine von ihm selbst erprobte, super abgestimmte mischung sei und ich da nicht so viel mit paniermehl "rumstrecken" sollte. lieber das ganze irgendwie mit kopra oder so leichter lösbar machen#c


----------



## JonasH (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Hm haste das schon erprobt?!?! außerdem steht er ja am Wasser nciht hinter dir.. also kansnte dann ruhig Paniermehl reinkippen (falls es sich nciht so schon schneller auflöst!)


----------



## relied02 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

ne konnte es leider noch nicht testen, weil an meinem angelgewässer z.z. badesaison herrscht und hier schon sommerferien sind-.-. verdammte pauschalbadetouris^^

aber am we werd ich wohl mal alles durchprobieren, wenn man nur so bis 9 uhr morgens da ist gehts noch


----------



## Fabian89 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

der grund für die fehlbisse wird ein zu langes oder zu kurzes vorfach beim feedern sein.


----------



## relied02 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

hab mir sowas auch schon gedacht, aber eigentlich hab ich extra "brassenhaken" verwendet. vielleicht zuppeln die fische aber auch am futterkorb, weil sich das futter nicht richtig löst und ich seh das ganze als biss.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Kann man auf Brassen eigentlich das ganze Jahr angeln?


----------



## Stipperboy (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

Ja klar kannst du das ganze jahr auf Brassen angeln heißt aber nicht, dass sie beißen. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das sie am besten im Sommer beißen aber mit können und bißchen Glück fängt man die Klodeckel auch im Winter.


----------



## relied02 (16. Juli 2005)

*AW: Brassen*

ich werd morgen früh mal wieder versuchen die fischchen aus dem wasser rauszulocken:q


----------



## Angelfreak07 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brassen*

|bla:|bla:ich angel hauptsächlich mit feederrute und futterkorb auf |bla:|bla:brassen. Probiere es malweit drausen:vik:#h#h#h|wavey:


----------

